# Implantation, diet



## mer78 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello, we are about to have our first fet after a failed fresh cycle, they are transferring two frozen this Thursday, just wondering if there is anything I can be eating or doing to make them implant?  Are Brazil nuts a good thing? And when do I eat them? After transfer? 2days after transfer?

I am new to this site so any helpful info as to what I can do between now and then would be appreciated.  
Thank you


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

watch comedy, meditate, relax.


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I just took pregnacare, omega 3 and ate loads of fruit and veg. I walked every day as the clinic said it helped blood flow to the uterus. They also said to drink peppermint tea which was gross but I did it. You don't need bed rest but try to avoid heavy lifting and pulling - for your own peace of mind as much as anything. 

Good luck!


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes Brazil nuts are great.. I was eating them throught ivf
Also tomato juice helps get rid of toxins in the body and also with uterine blood blow

All the best xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

be careful with bought tomato juice it is often high in salt so just watch your overall salt intake if you have it.


----------



## mer78 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the tips ladies, fingers crossed


----------



## HopefulEmma (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi 

I have heard selenium which is in Brazil nuts helps with implantion.
How you getting on. 

Xx


----------



## mer78 (Jun 26, 2011)

Well unfortunately our fet did not work.  Wow this is a tough road. We have 3 frozen left so one more try I'm thinking . I really hope it works next time. I'm not quite sure what else I can do to make it work. I think I will start yoga. Any tips if those who have had positive results would be great. Maybe my diet?? Although we have gone organic.

Cheers


----------



## HopefulEmma (Dec 28, 2012)

Be kind to yourself. I believe what is meant for you will not pass you keep going and stay strong  

Keep a clean diet, with the odd treat otherwise you'll drive yourself crazy. Keep active, walk, cycle or swim. Even if its only 20mins a day, it keeps the blood flow going. Relax buy some nice bubble bath take time for yourself. When will you be trying again if you don't mind me asking? 

X


----------



## mer78 (Jun 26, 2011)

We will be trying again as soon as possible. We have clinic appointment in two weeks then we just have to wait for me. Hopefully either end of oct or nov. I just want to keep moving with it. 
Are you also having an fet Emma??


----------



## HopefulEmma (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes we're hoping its going to be Oct/Nov depending on me and my timings. 
How many frosties do you have?


----------

